# Good, Fun, Intermediate Seven String Songs



## mindsmoothieoby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going to scope out seven string guitars tomorrow, with my heart set on the Damien 7.  I was wondering what songs should I learn first to get used to the 7 strings? I was thinking along the lines of:

Panic Attack - Dream Theater
The Mirror - Dream Theater
Inside What's Within Behind - Meshuggah
Liquid - Mnemic
Heartwork - Carcass
Some Planet X
Some Circus Maximus


I'm aware Liquid and Heartwork aren't originally played on a seven string. What other songs are good to start out with?


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 10, 2009)

I think Heartwork is just standard-tuned 7's.

Look at Mercenary too, they play in standard and are a lot of fun without being overly technical.


----------



## Harry (Aug 11, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I think Heartwork is just standard-tuned 7's.
> 
> Look at Mercenary too, they play in standard and are a lot of fun without being overly technical.



Nope, all the Carcass stuff is 6 string in B standard


----------



## liamh (Aug 11, 2009)

Steve vai-Ya-yo gakk


----------



## victor5464 (Aug 11, 2009)

Unearth- Zombie Auto Pilot (well really any Unearth song but thats my fav)
Scale the Summit- The Great Plains
Nevermore- The River Dragon Has Come
After the Burial- Berzerker 
After the Burial- A Steady Decline
Any Whitechapel if thats your thing. Personally i find breakdowns really fun to play  

Also converting songs that are played in dropped tuning on a six string to a standard on a seven string is quite a fun challenge. 

Born of Osiris- Empires Erased is great to start with if you feel like torturing your fret hand


----------



## TheMasterplan (Aug 15, 2009)

Depending on your experience, I know it's a fucking blast for me personally to play Spawn Of Possession's Dead & Grotesque because it's so ridiculously awesome, but it took me FOREVER. You can modify a lot of Soilwork songs to play on a seven as they tune to B anyway, Scar Symmetry's Dreaming 24/7 is pretty fun to jam along with and of course as some have mentioned some classic Nevermore tunes such as:

The River Dragon Has Come [The pinch harmonic riff always cures vaginal dryness on the spot]
My Acid Words
Inside Four Walls [The augmented? chug riff is just awesome as shit to slam on]


----------



## Alan234 (Aug 29, 2009)

victor5464 said:


> After the Burial- Berzerker




excuse me but that is a hard song not intermediate


----------



## FearFactoryDBCR (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd say Fear Factory stuff is pretty easy. As long as you're picking is good anyways.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 19, 2009)

try the opening rhythm riff for Heart Collecter by Nevermore... It is yummy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 19, 2009)

Nevermore is in B flat. Learn "slaughter of the soul" by At the Gates. Its in B standard on a 6 string but thats not an issue for that song.


----------



## concertjunkie (Oct 30, 2009)

if you have your rhythm down, Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ
very fun song to get down!


----------



## Kirisu7egomen4 (Aug 25, 2012)

first two songs i learnt were down from the sky and throes of perdition by trivium


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Aug 26, 2012)

Dark Eternal Night by Dream Theater.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Aug 26, 2012)

Intermediate:
Carcass - Corporeal Jigsore Quandary
Carcass - Carneous Cacoffiny
Carcass - Incarnate Solvent Abuse

Intermediate+
Exhumed - The Matter of Splatter
The Berzerker - Forever

Advanced
Cerebral Bore - The Bald Cadaver
Cryptopsy - Phobophile (Good luck)


----------



## GXPO (Aug 28, 2012)

Most 7 string guitars come with the tab for "Icarus Lives!" don't they? 

Not a huge fan of the album, but Outcry by Dream Theatre has some fun fleshy riffs. Nothing intermediate about the solo though..


----------



## FireInside (Aug 28, 2012)

x666charlie666x said:


> excuse me but that is a hard song not intermediate



And I thought Berzerker was played on 8's anyway....


----------



## The Only Factor (Sep 4, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Intermediate:
> Carcass - Corporeal Jigsore Quandary
> Carcass - Carneous Cacoffiny
> Carcass - Incarnate Solvent Abuse
> ...



^  I agree, especially with the Carcass stuff. Here's some other fun intermediate stuff I like to play on the 7's:
*Carcass - Ever Repeating Circles
*Deftones - Rocket Skates
*Fear Factory - Shock, Demanufacture, Self Bias Resistor
*Brujeria - Henchando Chingasos, La Migra
*Slipknot - Duality, Pulse Of The Maggots, Before I Forget, most of the stuff off the self-titled album... (done on 6's tuned to drop B, but playing it in standard B is pretty easy to do.)
*Sevendust - Bitch, Terminator, Too Close To Hate, Face
*Crowbar - High Rate Extinction, Self-Inflicted, Negative Polution, No Quarter, The Only Factor, On Frozen Ground, Things You Can't Understand, New Dawn, Slave No More, Holding Something, Moon, I Only Deal In Truth, Cleanse Me Heal Me,

Some fun drop A stuff on the 7:
*Fear Factory - Edgecrusher, Obsolete
*Slipknot - The Heretic Anthem
*Crowbar - Reborn Thru Me, To Carry The Load, It's All In The Gravity, Buried Once Again


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 4, 2012)

The only correct answer to these threads is Scale the Summit


----------



## Rick (Sep 4, 2012)

FireInside said:


> And I thought Berzerker was played on 8's anyway....



I don't think they actually use the low F in Berzerker...


----------

